# Art you like.



## Kjetil Heggelund

Hey!
Wanted to share a painting I've liked since my early 20's. There are in fact tons of images on the net. Here is "The falling angel" by Marc Chagall.


----------



## QuietGuy

Thank you for the thread!

Here is one I've enjoyed for quite a while now: The Source of the Sacred River, by Albert Goodwin


----------



## Piwikiwi




----------



## Blancrocher

Giovanni Bellini - St. Francis in the Desert

A miraculous painting, in the wonderful Frick Museum in NYC.

The Frick website, which includes a high-quality "virtual tour" and audio guide: http://collections.frick.org/view/o...ate:flow=0250c5a8-aded-4f98-a8b0-a7556181f1c2


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Practically anything by November☆, my favourite artist. 

Here are some examples of his artwork:


----------



## Mahlerian

I'm fond of the expressionist movement in painting (as well as music, naturally):

Franz Marc:










Kandinsky:










Macke:


----------



## tdc

Some of my favorites (large pictures here, not sure how to make them smaller...)

Leonardo da Vinci









Ingres









Picasso









Love this mosaic by Severini









Van Gogh


----------



## Pugg

*Jheronimus Bosch*







Goolge will translate it for you:tiphat:

http://www.bosch500.nl/nl/boschtentoonstelling


----------



## Tristan

I'm a big fan of the Surrealists, especially Magritte:



















And I'm partial to the Impressionists as well:



















I guess I have a thing for French painters


----------



## Weston

For the surrealists (or artists loosely associated with the surrealists) I favor *Yves Tanguy* --



















and *Roberto Matta* --



















-- probably because they influenced the science fiction illustrators *Richard Powers* and *Paul Lehr* from my youth.


----------



## Xaltotun

My favourite art movement is neo-classicism (David, Ingres, Canova, Thorvaldssen etc). Particularly fond of David. I have a huge copy of his _Intervention of the Sabine Women_ hanging on my living room wall. But there's a lot of other stuff I rather like as well, pretty much the whole Western canon.


----------



## hpowders

Art Garfunkel.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I stumbled onto Remedios Varo at an exhibition the Women's Museum in Washington, DC, and have been intrigued ever since.









And there's something about Edward Hopper that speaks to me, the thoughtful light at the edges of the day, as John Updike said.









The first time I saw Mark Rothko's paintings in person, it was as I turned a corner and entered a room filled with them. I remember being so overcome, I had to sit down.


----------



## GreenMamba

hpowders said:


> Art Garfunkel.


Not to mention ArtMusic and ArtRock.

We have a paintings thread around here somewhere, so I'll look elsewhere.
The brass Head of Oba, 16th C., Edo peoples (modern day Nigeria).


----------



## Badinerie

Monet the most incite-full of the impressionists I feel










Berthe Morrisot too.










Mark Chagall. Wow!


----------



## isorhythm

I like the Abstract Expressionists named above.

I also have a soft spot for Paul Klee:


----------



## Morimur

Edvard Munch
_Red Virginia Creeper_


----------



## Manxfeeder

isorhythm said:


> I also have a soft spot for Paul Klee:


Apparently so did Gunther Schuller and David Diamond and someone I've never heard of, Giselher Klebe.

Personally, I think the first of Satie's Descriptions Automatiques is what his Twittering Machine would sound like. (Of course, I don't find it as threatening as others do).


----------



## Mahlerian

Manxfeeder said:


> Apparently so did Gunther Schuller and David Diamond and someone I've never heard of, Giselher Klebe.


Pierre Boulez's Structures was prefaced with a Klee title, wasn't it?


----------



## Xaltotun

Some well-known works of David that I really like.


----------



## Xaltotun

And this one should be better known:


----------



## Xaltotun

My favourite Canova:









My favourite Thorvaldsen:


----------



## Xaltotun

Here's an Ingres that people usually don't like that much, but I'm growing increasingly fond of it. Yes, it's rigid... but so is religion, and yet so sublime. This painting shows a serious, quasi-religious attitude towards art, canon and humanism.


----------



## Jos

A brussels square in winter by Germaine Chardon.
Germaine Chardon/Huet was the illigitimate child of Paul Gaugain. Beautiful light and athmosphere in this painting. Low res. picture doesn't do it justice.
This painting is in the collection of a dear friend of mine and I have an option on it ! All I have to do is wait untill he hits financial hardship :devil: or wants to take his collection into another direction. Who knows, one day....


----------



## Manxfeeder

Duplicate post. See below.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Jos said:


> View attachment 81511
> 
> 
> This painting is in the collection of a dear friend of mine and I have an option on it ! All I have to do is wait untill he hits financial hardship :devil: or wants to take his collection into another direction. Who knows, one day....


I've never been that close to being able to purchase a great painting. But last month, I walked into an attorney's office, and there was a decent painting on his wall. I asked about it, and he said it was painted by James Earl Ray, the man who shot Martin Luther King, Jr. I suppose one day it will be on the auction block in Clarksville, not so much for its artistic merit but for its dark connection to American civil rights history.

View attachment 81512


----------



## Guest

Max Ernst.









(I think I saw this in Venice)


----------



## Guest

Francis Bacon.


----------



## Guest

JMW Turner.


----------



## Guest

Utagawa Hiroshige


----------



## Blancrocher

William Kentridge - Felix in Exile

Further information, from the Tate: http://www.tate.org.uk/art/artworks/kentridge-felix-in-exile-t07479/text-summary


----------



## Weston

Though more intentionally primitive than the illustrative art I usually enjoy, I've always been fascinated with *Charles Burchfield*.

I believe he tried to paint the sounds of crickets buzzing, birds chirping and wind rustling in the leaves --










-- when he was not being outright trippy --










-- or borderline disturbing.


----------



## Metalkitsune

http://tatchit.deviantart.com/art/The-Collector-552327966


----------



## Pugg

*Our Duch pride*


----------



## Metalkitsune




----------



## Xaltotun

Pugg! That one is very nice, but I really think the real Dutch pride is called Rubens. But on the other hand, you have so many, many greats!!


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Pugg said:


>


My museuming is rather limited,but I have seen two paintings, and only two, which where completely unknown to me, whose presence in the museum were unknown to me, but which were painted in such a distinctive style that I knew from across the room who painted them. One was a Rembrandt, the other an El Greco. Oddly enough, they were in the same museum (Kelvingrove in Glasgow), and I think in the same gallery. The El Greco seemed to be full of light, pouring out light; the Rembrandt seemed made of dark colors.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My studio mates and I often sit down at the end of a day in the studio and play a game (over beer) in which one will ask: "What 10 paintings would you most wish to own?" or "What are your 10 favorite sculpture?" or "What are your 10 favorite paintings dating after 1900?" If I were asked to name my 10 favorite paintings (I'll go with paintings because I am a painter) my list might look something like this... at the moment:


-Botticelli- _Primavera_


-Michelangelo- details from the Sistine Ceiling


-Hieronymus Bosch- _The Garden of Earthly Delights_


-Peter Paul Rubens- _The Judgment of Paris_


-Francois Boucher- _Mademoiselle O'Murphy_

******


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

-Pierre Bonnard- _Bather_


-Edgar Degas- _Bather_


-J.M.W. Turner- _Slave Ship_


-Max Beckmann- _Bird's Hell_


-Rembrandt van Rijn- _Self Portrait_

Given another day I might choose several others: Ingres, Titian, Gauguin, Matisse, Veronese, Simone Martini, etc...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Pugg! That one is very nice, but I really think the real Dutch pride is called Rubens.

Peter Paul Rubens was most certainly not Dutch, but rather Flemish (Belgian).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Though more intentionally primitive than the illustrative art I usually enjoy, I've always been fascinated with Charles Burchfield.

Burchfield was something of a native son quite admired here. He was also something of an American visionary in the tradition of William Blake.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

My favorite Canova:










I think that rather this would be MY favorite Canova:



Some critic famously suggested that _The Three Graces_ portrays three of the finest female as... er... backsides... in the whole of Art History. :devil::lol:


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

One of the nicest rear ends in scuplture is one easily seen in person (you can walk around the statue, or at least could when I saw it some twenty years ago), but hardly ever shown in pictures of the statue: Michelangelo's David.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Isaac Levitan:



















He seemed to like depicting gray skies, either clouds or haze. Must have been very humid in Russia. Makes his lighting hazy or stuffy, depending on the season. Here, it's bitter.


----------



## Pyotr

Title: Without Ceres and Bacchus, Venus freezes
Artist: Hendrik Goltzius
Date: 1600

Visited this today at the local Art Museum and it struck me for its warmth and mirth. Technically it's a "pen work," an ink-on-canvas drawing transfigured by rosy touches of oil paint. The four characters are Venus, Cupid, Ceres(goddess of food) and Bacchus(god of wine). Its simplest level of meaning is that love needs food and wine to thrive.


----------



## Pyotr

Title: The Lamentation (from the Arena Chapel)
Artist: Giotto
Date: 1305

My all-time favorite. Cradling Jesus's head and upper body, of course, is Mary. At Jesus's feet is Mary Magdalene, recognizable by her long red hair. In the middle ground at the right side of the painting are three men. One, the leftmost one, is almost certainly St. John. He gives himself up entirely to his grief, with arms outstretched and his body inclining towards Christ's. The two men behind St. John, the only ones remotely calm and peaceful in demeanor, are probably Joseph of Arimathea (the grey-bearded one) and Nicodemus, who are specifically mentioned in the Gospels as having been present. Finally, at the left of the painting and in the middle ground is a crowd of mourning women.


----------



## musicrom

I like this thread!

Ivan Aivazovsky - his seascapes are amazing, his use of colors is really effective









Poussin's _Et in arcadio ego_









Some of my other favorites include Chagall, Kandinsky, and Vermeer. I don't know much art, but the Barbizon school also seems interesting, maybe I'll eventually explore more of it.


----------



## Pugg

*Johannes Vermeer*








Stunning painter :tiphat:


----------



## hombre777

I love Movies, Music and Paintings, and I like all masters from Giotto to Picasso. 
Art is a lie that make us realize truth ( Picasso )

Giotto


----------



## Blancrocher

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Lucas Cranach, the Elder - Adam and Eve

These are my favorites of Cranach's Adam & Eve paintings, currently hanging at the Norton Simon Museum in Pasadena, CA. As an aside, the museum's ownership of these paintings has been a subject of longstanding dispute. Their fate will be decided this year.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...i-looted-art-norton-simon-20150710-story.html


----------



## Wandering

Instead of starting an art question thread, I thought I'd post here. I remember from my youth a modern artist but cannot find their work easily online nor remember their name, I'm hoping someone here with a knowledge of modernist art could help me out.

I think he was American but I'm not sure. His style expresses the utter mundane of life and the mechanism of bureaucracy in a rather creepy Kafkaesque way. The pictures I'd seen by this artist show cubical like booths and clerk counters with bland grey depressed or emotionless faces behind them. The rows of cubicles seem endless and infinite like an Escher repetition. After recently watching the anime film Anomalisa I was reminded again of this artist. Does anyone know the artist I'm referring to, I'd love to again see their artwork, thanks much.

???


----------



## Manxfeeder

Blancrocher said:


> ve
> 
> These are my favorites of Cranach's Adam & Eve paintings, currently hanging at the Norton Simon Museum in Pasadena, CA.


The artist was probably leaning on the temptation aspect of Eden here, but the depiction of Adam as a dunderhead and Eve as the wise one to me has a gnostic tinge to it, the idea that the woman holds secret knowledge because she was the first to eat of the tree of knowledge of good and evil.

I miss the Norton Simon Museum. I took my wife there on our first date back in the day. Nashville has a couple nice art museums, but it's nothing like Southern California.


----------



## Jos

Prouns by Lissitzky.

I had the pleasure of seeing them unframed in the depot of the Van Abbemuseum when I worked there.
They have a huge collection of works by Lissitzky.
Also helped building his "prounraum" for an exhibition.

Amazing graphic works one never tires from, at least I don't.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Can anyone see my posts?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Instead of starting an art question thread, I thought I'd post here. I remember from my youth a modern artist but cannot find their work easily online nor remember their name, I'm hoping someone here with a knowledge of modernist art could help me out.

I think he was American but I'm not sure. His style expresses the utter mundane of life and the mechanism of bureaucracy in a rather creepy Kafkaesque way. The pictures I'd seen by this artist show cubical like booths and clerk counters with bland grey depressed or emotionless faces behind them. The rows of cubicles seem endless and infinite like an Escher repetition. After recently watching the anime film Anomalisa I was reminded again of this artist. Does anyone know the artist I'm referring to, I'd love to again see their artwork, thanks much.

George Tooker 1920-2011:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Tooker is commonly lumped together with the so-called "Social Realists". Along with Jared French, Andrew Wyeth, Paul Cadmus, and Grant Wood, he was one of the artists responsible for a renewed interest in the use of egg tempera. The American Social Realists were closer in style and artistic philosophy to the Mexican Muralists (such as Diego Rivera) than to the American Modernists... especially the Abstract Expressionists. Much of Tooker's work confronts various socio-political issues... but he could also be marvelously poetic and quite sensuous:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Nashville has a couple nice art museums, but it's nothing like Southern California.

Head North young man. California has a couple really nice collections... but nothing like what you will find in Chicago, Detroit, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Washington D.C., Baltimore, Boston, and New York. The North East cities simply had the advantage of wealthy patrons and collectors buying art and donating it to museums well before the rest of the nation. Not even Bill Gates could put together a collection to rival the Frick (in N.Y.) today.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The artist was probably leaning on the temptation aspect of Eden here, but the depiction of Adam as a dunderhead and Eve as the wise one to me has a gnostic tinge to it, the idea that the woman holds secret knowledge because she was the first to eat of the tree of knowledge of good and evil.

Lucas Cranach (the elder) was an absolutely outrageous artist. He was active during the period of the High Renaissance through early Mannerism. In many ways his work is more attuned to elements of Mannerism. He was virtually the official painter of the Reformation and Lutheranism...



... who had strong iconoclastic leanings. In spite of this, Cranach made quite a living painting erotic nudes that in many ways are not far from modern pin-ups:





On the surface, these paintings represented Eve or Judith or Venus or other Greco-Roman goddesses... but in actuality, they were contemporary women of questionable morals pouting and preening for the viewer while wearing nothing more than flouncy hats and gaudy jewelry that only served (as in Donatello's _David_) to further heighten their nudity. Neither were these small paintings intended to be hidden away in a cabinet somewhere. In many instances the figures are life-scale. Cranach and Michelangelo are literally equally audacious and shocking when one considers when and where they were painting.


----------



## Metalkitsune

Can anyone see anything i post?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Can anyone see anything i post?

Well... I see this well enough.


----------



## Pyotr

*J. M. W. Turner, The Burning of the Houses of Lords and Commons, 1835*



StlukesguildOhio said:


> Nashville has a couple nice art museums, but it's nothing like Southern California.
> 
> Head North young man. California has a couple really nice collections... but nothing like what you will find in Chicago, Detroit, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Washington D.C., Baltimore, Boston, and New York. The North East cities simply had the advantage of wealthy patrons and collectors buying art and donating it to museums well before the rest of the nation. Not even Bill Gates could put together a collection to rival the Frick (in N.Y.) today.


Don't forget Philadelphia which has the world's largest collection of Impressionist, Post-Impressionist and early Modern paintings in its Barnes museum. Here's a JMW Turner that's in the Phila Art Museum.


----------



## Metalkitsune

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Can anyone see anything i post?
> 
> Well... I see this well enough.


I think i posted some furry art a few threads back or so.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here is one of my favorites again...Jakob Weidemann "Road to Jerusalem"


----------



## Manxfeeder

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Head North young man. California has a couple really nice collections... but nothing like what you will find in Chicago, Detroit, Cleveland, Pittsburgh, Washington D.C., Baltimore, Boston, and New York. The North East cities simply had the advantage of wealthy patrons and collectors buying art and donating it to museums well before the rest of the nation. Not even Bill Gates could put together a collection to rival the Frick (in N.Y.) today.


Hmm. Maybe I can show this to my wife and we can do an art crawl. That would be fabulous.


----------



## Morimur




----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Adolph Menzel 1815-1905
His use of light is breathtaking, and his attention to detail was impeccable. I really love the art, and I find myself wanting to step into his paintings.


----------



## Weston

Metalkitsune said:


> I think i posted some furry art a few threads back or so.


It's competently done, but I think most people just don't have experience or understanding of that subculture. Enjoy it while you can. When my own sub-culture (pulp illustration - esp. science fiction) became mainstream it ceased to be as interesting to me.


----------



## Weston

I saw this Gustav Moreau painting -- at least I believe it was this one or one very similar -- in a traveling exhibition at our local museum some years ago. It made a profound impact on me. I kept returning to it though there were many other fascinating works on display. Some may find it stiff and sterile, but that is part of its mystery to me. Reproductions can never quite capture it because it incorporates gold leaf for some of its textures, as I recall, as some medieval and renaissance artists were wont to use.

Oedipus and the Sphinx.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

Weston said:


> I saw this Gustav Moreau painting -- at least I believe it was this one or one very similar -- in a traveling exhibition at our local museum some years ago. It made a profound impact on me. I kept returning to it though there were many other fascinating works on display. Some may find it stiff and sterile, but that is part of its mystery to me. Reproductions can never quite capture it because it incorporates gold leaf for some of its textures, as I recall, as some medieval and renaissance artists were wont to use.
> 
> Oedipus and the Sphinx.


Yes, one of his best, since it captures the interplay of monster and hero, each trying to solve the riddle that is the other one.


----------



## Xaltotun

Moreau is the best! One of my favourites! All his paintings are utterly brilliant! I recommend this book by Peter Cooke: _Gustave Moreau. History Painting, Spirituality and Symbolism._


----------



## hombre777

One of my Favorite paintins, Matisse " The Music " 








anyone know how to insert photos in big size ?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Use the "Insert Image" application. Add the URL either linked from an image online or using an image hosting site like Photobucket. Un-check the "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" feature then post.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've always loved Matisse' Music as well...



There's something audacious about the graphic... almost "primitive" simplicity... yet there's a real poetry as well in the sensitivity of the artist's touch... which must be seen in person.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I like how the 3 listeners all have their mouths open as if saying "ohhh!" :O :lol:


----------



## Blancrocher

El Greco's Fray Hortensio Félix Paravicino. One of my favorite portraits.

At the Boston Museum of Fine Arts.

http://www.mfa.org/node/9520


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Ilya Repin:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Isaac Levitan:








'Golden Autumn' (1895)








'Vesper Chores' (1892)


----------



## Blancrocher

Some interesting reflections on Delacroix from Julian Bell in a video on the LRB website:

http://www.lrb.co.uk/

He canvases selections from a current exhibit at the National Gallery, "Delacroix and the Moderns," which may interest Londoners on the forum:

https://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/...-the-rise-of-modern-art-17-february-2016-1000


----------



## Dim7

A moving expressionist piece.


----------



## Bayreuth

An interesting painter I dicovered while reading some articles on Szymanowski and the Young Poland movement.

Kazimierz Stabrowski


----------



## Mahlerian

Dim7 said:


> A moving expressionist piece.


That...doesn't look expressionist at all.

Ah, I was going to guess it was by a child, but apparently it's by a gorilla. Not too far off.


----------



## Dim7

It's pretty impressive though. For a gorilla.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

What strikes you as "impressive" about it? Personally, I find it amateurish.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Good for a gorilla I suppose:

http://www.koko.org/gorilla-art-0


----------



## Dim7

Ssssssssssh! It's a secret!


----------

